# Visa Procedure



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've heard various stories about the visa procedures!! Can anyone who has recently applied for a visa in Dubai explain what happens etc. 

TIA


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

your employer will sort it all out for you once you arrive, basically you go for a blood test to make sure you don't have AIDS, then the application is made to Immigration, pretty straightforward really. YOu need to get it done so you can get a UAE Driving Licence and Bank Account etc.


----------

